# What's your favourite emoticon?



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Mine's this one: 

How about you?

I'm really, truly sorry about starting this thread, but once I'd thought of it, I just couldn't control myself.

If I receive a life-long ban from TC as punishment, it's because I fully deserve it.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I think I agree with you. It seems cutely sly


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's a few I like:


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

hawk said:


> Here's a few I like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Depends on the mood I'm in


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

How about: :scold:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Fsharpmajor said:


> Mine's this one:
> 
> How about you?
> 
> ...


It's not that starting another one of these 'questions' threads is not OK.
Starting ten of them at the same time and flooding the board is what is not OK. Big difference. I hope this will make people understand a little better the latest actions.

Anyway, after a long day of trying to keep things calm in the Community Forum area, usually the emoticon that I favor is this one::scold:

[Alma, fishing for some sympathy]


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> [...]
> Anyway, after a long day of trying to keep things calm in the Community Forum area, usually the emoticon that I favor is this one::scold:
> 
> [Alma, fishing for some sympathy]


After admitting that moderating TC could have the effect of causing me to weep unexpectedly, seemingly without cause, I will suggest, Alma, that the emoticon you should favor is  . Reprimands, banishments and executions must be delivered calmly (and if an axe is employed accurately please).

:tiphat:


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Martin


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> It's not that starting another one of these 'questions' threads is not OK.
> Starting ten of them at the same time and flooding the board is what is not OK. Big difference. I hope this will make people understand a little better the latest actions.
> 
> Anyway, after a long day of trying to keep things calm in the Community Forum area, usually the emoticon that I favor is this one::scold:
> ...


That's the point I'm trying to make, by _reductio ad absurdum_. This thread is *not* intended to be of any use or interest to anybody.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't understand, if I "go advanced" and click for 'more' smilies, I don't get half of the ones others have used on this thread...


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Polednice said:


> I don't understand, if I "go advanced" and click for 'more' smilies, I don't get half of the ones others have used on this thread...


Hmmmm~Have you uttered the magic words~


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Polednice said:


> I don't understand, if I "go advanced" and click for 'more' smilies, I don't get half of the ones others have used on this thread...


Don't worry about it. *They're* the ones who are being superficial, not you.

That said, I would like to know how it's done--but I still disapprove of this thread.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

How is it done?
Easy! We design new emoticons at will.
We're powerful people.
The newbies like you who don't know how to do this just deserve this kind of treatment:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Polednice said:


> I don't understand, if I "go advanced" and click for 'more' smilies, I don't get half of the ones others have used on this thread...


smilie sites

copy & paste a link or properties but some I've saved on my hard drive

http://www.cheesebuerger.de/smilie.php

http://www.freesmileys.org/

http://www.millan.net/

http://smileyjungle.com/


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

:tiphat:

Good day to you! :tiphat:


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

sospiro said:


> smilie sites
> 
> copy & paste a link or properties but some I've saved on my hard drive


Oh, I see.


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

I haven't had the chance to use it yet or maybe i did. But anyway, i, being a nice member in a still rather nice and friendly forum i think it's best to avoid using such smiley and use more of these :lol:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> smilie sites
> 
> copy & paste a link or properties but some I've saved on my hard drive
> 
> ...


Darn, Annie, why did you reveal our secret? A good magician doesn't tell others how the magic is performed!

:lol:


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Almaviva said:


> Darn, Annie, why did you reveal our secret? A good magician doesn't tell others how the magic is performed!
> 
> :lol:


Alama Annie has gone to the darkside~


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

*FINISH HIM!!*


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Somewhat belatedly, I understand what they are now--small animated gifs. I can get the smileyjungle ones to work, but not the millan.net ones.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> Darn, Annie, why did you reveal our secret? A good magician doesn't tell others how the magic is performed!
> 
> :lol:


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

*sospiro's* post was useful, if only for the internet, so is it really useful? We'll have to check this with utalitarian theories.

These are the ones I tend to use, I don't like using emoticons, I just like to put it in words if I can/have time, etc.

:lol:

:tiphat:


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Sid James said:


> *sospiro's* post was useful, if only for the internet, so is it really useful? We'll have to check this with utalitarian theories.


I think Almaviva might occasionally find this one useful:


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Fsharpmajor said:


> I think Almaviva might occasionally find this one useful:


I often find this one useful:


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

if we include all animated gifs, we could really get something going here... am i right cheryl??


----------

